# brags...



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well.. how did we all do?

our selkirk rex boy did ok.. got his open and his 3rd PC so was made up.... however we came away without his certificate.. thanks to the judge leaving early to catch a train...
he also got a 2nd and a 3rd in his 2 sides..(anyone notice how some shows now only have 2 sides instead of 3?)


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

As an exhibitor, I have to say I see it is a bit of a rip off only having two sides!

Well done BTW.

We got a second Grand PC today so are happy.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Big congrats to both of you.
I think it would be a shame to only have 2 sides. It's expensive as it is!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

With my show manager hat on it's either increase entry fees or cut one side class? We believe cutting one side class is better than hikinh prices up 

Congrats on brilliant days everyone


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Soupie said:


> With my show manager hat on it's either increase entry fees or cut one side class? We believe cutting one side class is better than hikinh prices up
> 
> Congrats on brilliant days everyone


It's a good point


----------



## rex-cat (Apr 24, 2009)

Also with my Merseyside show managers hat on that was the reason we chose to reduce the number of classes included in the basic entry fee from three to two this year.

This meant we could keep the cost down but it still allows exhibitors to choose whether they want to enter and pay for any extra classes. 

Putting on shows is getting more expensive and there have been increases in all of our costs ......... but numbers at shows are on average going down, so we have to take some difficult decisions to balance the books ......

Unfortunately as it's a Bank Holiday weekend, Network Rail have replaced trains with buses on several routes and as staying any later would have meant that particular judge would get home around 1.00am, he left as soon as he had finished judging, signing most of his certificates. Yours will be sent on to you when it's signed.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done RC well deserved.............Chris.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I rarely enter sides as a lot of judges don't bother to write up the class so I'm all for keeping the entry down.

Weldone on your cat's win


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

We were at the Merseyside this weekend and got 3 firsts and BOB with Lilly.
This was her last show as a kitten and hope we do as well in adult classes


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Damn, Sharon, missed you again! Are you at Lakeland in 2 weeks?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> Damn, Sharon, missed you again! Are you at Lakeland in 2 weeks?


Was you at the Merseyside??

Im not going to Lakeland my next show is the Lincoln & Humberside yougoing there?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes was at Merseyside with a black LH Selkirk Rex and 2 non-peds - a red classic tabby & white and a tiortie & white who got Best Non Ped


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Was you at the Merseyside??
> 
> Im not going to Lakeland my next show is the Lincoln & Humberside yougoing there?


I'm going there! Maybe will see you.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Jo Pop 
yes come over and say hello.

I think we should start wearing Pet forum badges so we all stand out :thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Jo Pop
> yes come over and say hello.
> 
> I think we should start wearing Pet forum badges so we all stand out :thumbup:


Ha ha yes. We just have some subtle PF sign of who we are.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha I love that idea!!!


----------

